# Kitten not as playful?



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi everyone!  

Well... as some of you have seen, we got two new kittens!! Finally named them too... Balki and Larry (from perfect strangers). Well, normally I wouldn't be worried... but this is one thing I figured I would start a new thread for.

Our first night with them, Larry was all about ENERGY. He would jump from play toy to play toy, romp & frollic with Balki, and be all over the place. For some reason, for the last couple days, (we've only had them for 4 days now) Larry won't play back when Balki starts fights, complains, and Larry's less-to-no receptive when we go to play with him. He just calls for either myself or my boyfriend, and goes to sleep on our lap/shoulder.

I know kittens are supposed to be cute little devils with energy, and Larry was for a couple days... but now he's 300% changed to calm. (not that a calm kitten is bad... just that his change in behavior is suspect). What can be affecting this? 

I'm going to schedule a visit to the vet for a check-up for both kittens just in case. Larry isn't coughing/sneezing, and his eyes are clear. His ears do have some gunk in them, so I suspect some kind of illness could be affecting his behavior? Maybe he DID just turn calm? I'm so confused.

Any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's possible, and a check-up for a new cat is always a must, anyway, so when you're there you can express your concerns. But it's really much to early to be too concerned about behavior or behavior changes, as the kitties really aren't at home yet, and you don't have a baseline of what their "normal" behavior is yet.


----------



## sashywashy (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah... they should be going into the vet by wed. There's a local vet here in the Petsmart by my appartment... I'm wondering if it's as good as the independent smaller vets around other cities. I think they give a free exam for new customers. We'll have to see.


----------

